# Bälle wie in Google animieren



## Mogli-Designz (13. September 2010)

Hallo Forum,

letzte Woche hatte Google so ne coole Aktion mit solchen bunten Bällen. Hat bestimmt jeder gesehen.
So nun hat meine Chefin das gesehen und möchte solch ein Video....

Gibt es die Möglichkeit in After Effects solche Bälle in einem 3 dimensionalen Raum fliegen zu lassen? und zu einem Wort zusammenfügen zu lassen?

Habe bereits mit dem Particular-Werkzeug von Trapcode bunte, fliegende Bälle hinbekommen. Nun müssten sie dich nur noch zu einem Wort zusammenfügen...

Danke für jeden hilfreichen Tipp


----------



## chmee (13. September 2010)

Schau mal bei Videocoopilot.net - http://www.videocopilot.net/tutorials/all/

mfg chmee


----------



## Mogli-Designz (13. September 2010)

Hey chmee, da ist leider nichts...
es ist wahrscheinlich zu speziell oder so....Keine Ahnung


----------



## chmee (13. September 2010)

Tutorial #70 ist kein schlechter Ansatz, Du musst nur rückwärts denken/abspielen 

mfg chmee


----------



## Martin Schaefer (13. September 2010)

Mit Trapcode Particular kannst du die Sache schon recht schick umsetzen. Wichtig ist dabei, dass du die Schriftform als Emitter nutzt. Muss dummerweise jetzt auf Arbeit, sonst hätte ich schnell ein kleines Videotutorial gebaut.

Was noch deutlich simpler ist ... CC Ball Action. Schau mal nach dem Effekt.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Mogli-Designz (13. September 2010)

Hallo Martin, danke für deinen Tipp  Ganz großes Kino wäre es falls zu ein kleines Tutorial zaubern könntest. Du glaubst garnicht wie Dankbar ich dafür wäre 

LG


----------



## sight011 (14. September 2010)

Hast Du Cinema4d ?

Da gibt es ein super Tutorial genau zu diesem Thema... Wenn du es brauchst sag Bescheid.


----------



## Mogli-Designz (14. September 2010)

ich bin Mediengestalter  klar hab ich cinema  Würde es gerne mal sehen


----------



## sight011 (14. September 2010)

> ich bin Mediengestalter  klar hab ich cinema



?

Das wurde hier neulich schon mal im Forum gepostet, ich hab es dir noch mal heraus gesucht:

http://greyscalegorilla.com/blog/2010/06/how-to-make-the-cherry-7up-look-with-cinema-4d/


Du hast ja geschrieben, dass Du es animieren willst. Und nicht geschrieben, das man später noch interaktiv darauf Einfluss nehmen, können soll.


P.S.: In welchem Bundesland bist Du Medi?


----------



## Mogli-Designz (14. September 2010)

Danke für den Link  Werde mal versuchen ob ichs bauen kann 

Ich bin MG in Bremen....

Grüße


----------



## sight011 (14. September 2010)

Du warst aber nicht bei Sina in der Klasse oder?


----------



## Mogli-Designz (14. September 2010)

hahahahha doch  woher kennste sina?


----------



## sight011 (15. September 2010)

War nur ne Vermutung


----------



## meta_grafix (22. September 2010)

Sagt mal,

das ist/war Flash mit interaction...nix AFX Particular...Ballaction oder sonstiger Quatsch! Nur ein wenig Mathe und Flash. Alles mega Spezis hier aber die einfachsten Nummern werden nicht erkannt.

Gruß


----------



## Martin Schaefer (22. September 2010)

Immer schön locker bleiben. 
Ich nehme an, dass so ziemlich jeder weiß, dass das auf Google Flash bzw. HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript war und deshalb interaktiv sein konnte.
Aber der OP wollte ein Video produzieren und hat explizit nach After Effects gefragt.


----------



## sight011 (22. September 2010)

> Alles mega Spezis hier aber die einfachsten Nummern werden nicht erkannt.



Fail! War kein Flash 

Javascript war das... und das was Martin erwähnte.

Außerdem redet der "Frager" hier von animieren und nicht von dem interaktiven Schnick-Schnack.


----------

